# Can anyone tell me how to edit my profile?



## SShanique (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here.  So, I was wondering how I could edit my profile.


----------



## HoneyRockette (Jan 11, 2003)

Go to My Home and then personal information.


----------



## SShanique (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you so much!


----------

